# Sb 10l In Trhe Waiting- Banjo Bracket Gear Removal?



## razinman (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi to all,
                  Has anyone in their dismantling of a SB 10L  have a solution in removing the gears from
  the banjo bracket, the nuts come fairly easy, but the gears on the shafts are press fitted into the
  bracket. The larger shaft is 5-6" in length , if I use a small arbor press(@ 1 ton) the opening is only
 3-5" and if I go to a larger press the price jumps up exorbitantly($3-400 range).
                 Does anyone have any solutions or other means to remove the shaft from the banjo bracket
 so and can begin the cleaning and painting process.

       Thanks for any help..............Razinman


----------



## Thoro (Apr 21, 2015)

Pressing them out shouldn't be the issue as they are pressed out from the back side of the banjo, if i'm thinking straight here.....does that seem to make sense?


----------



## razinman (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Thoro

                  I understand what your getting at, I 've never had an opportunity to use a arbor press , so I'm assuming that the shaft goes in the
direction to the base of the arbor press and the gear(s) face up with the taller shaft. I've never used a arbor press before, this is all new to me.
I do woodworking as a hobby,and had to make custom jigs out of metal to cut some joints in the wood.
        My best bet is just to go guy one either at Sears or Harbor Freight and I let you know how it goes.
   Thanks for your advice..... Razinman


----------



## Thoro (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's see if I can explain this.....

You have the side of the banjo where the gears are, that is what we'll call the front.  The back side of the banjo is where the nuts hols the gear shafts in the bores on the banjo.

You would place the banjo in the press with the back of the banjo facing up (assuming you are not using your arbor press upside down!)  You may have to fashion up some wood blocks to get around the gears so you can press it all out.  I'm having a foggy moment, but this should all make sense I hope.  It is really a simple operation and hard to screw up if you are being observant.  Dont jack up the threds or ends of the shafts with the press ram.  Protect them and be careful.  You will do fine.


----------



## razinman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks  Thoro,  I got it now !

                           Razinman


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not very familiar with the 10L lathe, but on my 9" Model A, the gears are mounted on the so called "banjo" with a square headed bolt.  When mounted with the gear and bushing, it is adjustable on the banjo.  I would think once the nuts are removed from the studs, the rest including the gears just fall off in your hand.  Just can't believe SBL building something that requires a press to take apart, except for the bull gear on the spindle.  I must be missing something here.

Could you post some pictures of what you have there?

Thanks,


----------



## razinman (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Ken,
         I sold (last summer) a SB 9 model #C,  that  had the same set-up that you have, the 10L has a total different set-up for the bracket.
  Goggle CE 3458 and you see a PDF (open it) of all the parts for SB 10L, 13, 14 1/2, and 16" lathes. If you go to pg 32 you'll see your set up. Now
  go to pg. 36 and you'll see the set-up for mine parts #79 and 88 are press fitted into the bracket with shafts to accept the gears and the threaded
  ends through the bracket with nuts on the end(press fitted NOT TREADED).
       I took my SB 9 model C apart like a  tinker toy this one is quite a challenge and there is  a book (which I have)that tells you with a step-by-step
instructions on how to do it. Wish me luck!

             Regards.............Kerry


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea, I see that.  You must also have the single tumbler gear box, too.
I ran across a 10L with the double tumble gear box a couple months back.  I passed on it.  It was in really nice shape except for the .010-.015" wear in the bed!
It sold for $1000 bucks!


----------



## razinman (Apr 24, 2015)

4gsr said:


> Yea, I see that.  You must also have the single tumbler gear box, too.
> I ran across a 10L with the double tumble gear box a couple months back.  I passed on it.  It was in really nice shape except for the .010-.015" wear in the bed!
> Hi Ken,
> Yes mine is a single tumbler, I haven't taken an accurate measurement on the bed , on close examination I didn't feel or see any dents on the bed.
> ...


----------

